# Mealworms turning white



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

A couple of my mealworms have turned white.

Any reason for this?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

there should be a sticky on mealworms - three peoplehave asked lil questions about them today





they go white
then browner
then in to beetles - dont feed them ot your lizards.





drummerkid1993 said:


> A couple of my mealworms have turned white.
> 
> Any reason for this?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)




----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

But the majority are brown, so does this mean they are going to change into beetles soon?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yes 


drummerkid1993 said:


> But the majority are brown, so does this mean they are going to change into beetles soon?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they get pale right after they shed too. then they darken up.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Cheers Guys


----------

